# CNC Router Enclosure share your setup



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Always looking around for great ideas to make shop life easier, better, safer. Post a picture or video of your CNC Enclosure. 

I have made a bunch of more modifications since I took this video a few weeks back. Mainly organization and tool storage on the machine. Modified the box props by placing a pivot stick on each end.

My tenure is not long enough yet to post a link yet. Will revisit this message and post a link when I have been approved for posting links.

Hope to see your ideas on cnc enclosures.

Mark Jones


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Most folks won't click on a link so you're better off to upload your images here, assuming they're stored on your computer.

====================================================
Here are some photo posting tips if you’re taking photos with your phone or iPad – the best way for proper orientation is to shoot landscape (widescreen). Rotate your phone or iPad CCW for proper orientation. If you want your photos to be portrait then open the photo in a viewer on your computer, rotate it to the orientation you want, then save it in that orientation. It will be correct when you upload it to the servers here. If you’re shooting video please shoot widescreen like our monitors, not portrait. 

The best way to post photos in line with your text is to use Go Advanced below the Quick Reply window. If you’re starting a new thread then you’re automatically in the Advanced editor. Click on the Paper Clip on the ribbon bar and that will bring up a dialogue box where you can browse to your photos. Upload them and then put your cursor where you want a photo, hit the dropdown beside the Paper Clip, and choose the photo you want inserted. If you have several photos and just want them at the end of your text then put your cursor at the end and hit the Insert All on the dropdown list of photos.

Always post a photo rather than a link; most folks won't click on a link. 
=====================================================

David


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Most folks won't click on a link so you're better off to upload your images here, assuming they're stored on your computer.
> 
> ====================================================
> Here are some photo posting tips if you’re taking photos with your phone or iPad – the best way for proper orientation is to shoot landscape (widescreen). Rotate your phone or iPad CCW for proper orientation. If you want your photos to be portrait then open the photo in a viewer on your computer, rotate it to the orientation you want, then save it in that orientation. It will be correct when you upload it to the servers here. If you’re shooting video please shoot widescreen like our monitors, not portrait.
> ...


readyrangers.tzo.com has 20 years of links on it. I send links out every day for our Royal Rangers "Church Scout type Group with 500+ members" While I agree I don't click on email links from people sending me emails that I don't know or solicited for yet even at that my virus software catches what ever I miss. I run a server in my house that this site is hosted from. Worked for at&t for 42 years (retired this year) fixing broadband lines..... I have seen a lot of things but clicking on links is a daily thing for most folk. Best defense is a good backup system. I click on links most every day.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's my enclosure.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> readyrangers.tzo.com has 20 years of links on it. I send links out every day for our Royal Rangers "Church Scout type Group with 500+ members" While I agree I don't click on email links from people sending me emails that I don't know or solicited for yet even at that my virus software catches what ever I miss. I run a server in my house that this site is hosted from. Worked for at&t for 42 years (retired this year) fixing broadband lines..... I have seen a lot of things but clicking on links is a daily thing for most folk. Best defense is a good backup system. I click on links most every day.


I'm also a geek, Mark - 25 years in Technology Sales and have owned a couple of companies, but I'm just telling you what you'll find here. 

If you post a link to a photo and look at the thread count vs. the photo view count you'll see it might hit 10%. So if you want folks here to see your photos then upload them to this site and everyone who sees the thread will see your photos. 

Just free advice... post a link if you want, there's no issue with that at all.

David


----------



## AutomatedIngenuities (Aug 19, 2020)

Not sure the size of the machine you had in mind when you said enclosure but this houses my 50"x50" CNC. Also put my cyclone separator and dust bin in there as it's enough space on the side. Soon I'll be removing drywall doors and installing plywood bifold doors, and piping my dust collection properly. These pictures are somewhat old though as I upgraded my dust collection system.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I had considered building a shed to house the CNC machine or possibly a nook that put the machine in it's own dust room. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Video on my Shark CNC Enclousure and some stuff.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Mark, that was a neat Sunday morning treat!


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks. Here is my last video after about 80 projects.


----------



## jvanbrecht (Dec 22, 2008)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> readyrangers.tzo.com has 20 years of links on it. I send links out every day for our Royal Rangers "Church Scout type Group with 500+ members" While I agree I don't click on email links from people sending me emails that I don't know or solicited for yet even at that my virus software catches what ever I miss. I run a server in my house that this site is hosted from. Worked for at&t for 42 years (retired this year) fixing broadband lines..... I have seen a lot of things but clicking on links is a daily thing for most folk. Best defense is a good backup system. I click on links most every day.


My inner voice is screaming at me reading this.. While clicking links is a daily experience for most.. it is not safe by any means. I am an IT security specialist, and the things I have seen (and done.. hey, I got paid to break things.. and we will leave it at that). 

The best solution is to disable all scripting, but that leaves a crappy browsing experience. In the past, a 0 day vulnerability in the jpg graphics library on all windows machine existed, attackers would create auctions of desirable items on Ebay, and upload images loaded with malware that would compromise a machine by merely loading the image. This was quite a few years ago, but it gives you an idea on how easy it is to perform large scale attacks. Currently (as in the last week or two), a DNS attack that was supposedly patched in 2008 has reared it's ugly head again, allows for DNS cache poisoning (when you query say google.com a poisoned cache will resolve to an IP of an attacker, not google itself, when you say login to the "gmail" page that loaded, you are really sending your user/pass to the attackers, who then proxy the request to the real gmail, so you don't know what is happening).

The best solution.. assume your machine is compromised, and use it accordingly. Don't trust the transit networks (your ISP, the ISP of the site or service you are trying to use), utilize end to end encryption, don't use non HTTPS/SSL based sites and services...

And I think I may have derailed the thread heh..


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Been surfing the web for 30 years. I have ran a Bulletin Board System called a BBS and currently have a website up on MY SERVER in MY HOUSE for 20 years. Home Page HA! Just double hikjacked the thread and the threat! HA!!. However , just like insurance on a house that covers the usual there is cheap software out there that will keep even the meanest hacker at bay. Install it and life life! A good backup system is the best defense! 
Working for at&t for 42 years and just retired I worked on tons and tons of pc's in peoples houses that I was installing Broadband lines for. Not knowing a tool is out there is not wrong it just isn't using the tool. Put the tool to use and enjoy your browsing experience. I send out links most every day. A link is like having a personal assistant helping you in your house! No need to live in fear. Just get the tool!


----------



## jvanbrecht (Dec 22, 2008)

MarkJonesRanger said:


> Been surfing the web for 30 years. I have ran a Bulletin Board System called a BBS and currently have a website up on MY SERVER in MY HOUSE for 20 years. Home Page HA! Just double hikjacked the thread and the threat! HA!!. However , just like insurance on a house that covers the usual there is cheap software out there that will keep even the meanest hacker at bay. Install it and life life! A good backup system is the best defense!
> Working for at&t for 42 years and just retired I worked on tons and tons of pc's in peoples houses that I was installing Broadband lines for. Not knowing a tool is out there is not wrong it just isn't using the tool. Put the tool to use and enjoy your browsing experience. I send out links most every day. A link is like having a personal assistant helping you in your house! No need to live in fear. Just get the tool!


I also have a server.... and to bring it slightly back on topic.. in an enclosure... Sadly it sits next to my CNC and other wood working tools . I find running my security tools at the perimeter far better than cheap software running locally. Backups only work if the backups are not compromised, or worse when it comes to ransomware, your backup files get compromised as they are specifically targeted. I am not concerned with random websites, or malware in general, I run AV, intrusion prevention, firewall and content proxy at the perimeter. Backups are local and remote, with a 24 hour delay to prevent the remote backups from being poisoned (I use AWS and VULTR VPS servers, and backblaze for remote storage, failover and VPN)


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

If it works for you that is great. I still use links every day and still send them out every day. No worries here. Kind of liken it to that yellow safety key that fits in the table saw switch heck of a good idea. ..... I glued mine in yesterday. GRIN! Some things are worth the hassle while others are more hassle than they are worth. I have had a few worms over the years and a few hackers but they were like a fly flying around the room. Took the right tool and squashed them and went about the matter at hand. Home Page is my website. It's purpose is to serve up web pages and promote Royal Rangers (a church scouting type organization been at that 30 years) I also publish Ranger Software that tracks all the things Royal Rangers do....(not for profit). Woodworking is fun. Made 4 stop blocks today and made a new shop table as well today. Keep up the good work.

Mark Jones


----------

